# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Academisch Ziekenhuis Maastricht

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Academisch Ziekenhuis Maastricht
P. Debyelaan 25
Maastricht 

Bezoek de website van Academisch Ziekenhuis Maastricht


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Academisch Ziekenhuis Maastricht.*

----------


## trampell

Ha,zo,even mijn hart luchten
Ik ben er op de eerste hulp terecht gekomen tijd geleden
Doorverwezen met waarschlijnlijk blindedarm,na 2 uur wachten kwam er een vrouwelijke arts,die vond mijn vagina niet,dus weer een uur wachten,toen kwam er een andere arts die op een meter afstand vaststelde dat ik een verdraaide eierstok had,nog altijd geen pijnstilling trouwens,op gegeven moment zijn we maar opgestapt en naar tongeren gegaan waar meteen aktie werd ondernomen,foto,ct scan en bloed onderzoek,ik bleek een darm koliek te hebben

De keer erna werd ik doorgestuurd met het vermoeden op trombose
Wat om 15.15 uur werd bevestigd,waarna ik tot 20 uur nog op de eerste hulp moest wachten,ene moment zou ik wel,andere moment niet opgenomen worden,het werd niet
Maar er was niemand die een spuitje mocht zetten,en ik ben zonder zwachtels naar huis gestuurd,wist ik veel,ik ben nog met de hond gaan wandelen,totaal geen uitleg,telefoonnummer wat ik onmiddelijk moest bellen was een niet meer bestaand nummer
Smorgens zelf de huisarts en de trombosedienst gebeld en in gang gezet,verpleging in gang gezet om been te zwachtelen,ik had helemaal geen stap mogen lopen
Na 6 maanden antistolling maar eens gevraagd hoelang ik deze nog moest gebruiken,dat lag aan de behandelende arts,tja,maar wie was dat?
Onbekend,ehbo had me vergeten aan te melden bij de internist

In 2004 heb ik een evenwichtsonderzoek gehad,uitslagen kwamen dit jaar pas boven water toen ik naar een ander ziekenhuis ging,naar een duizeligheidspoli

----------


## trampell

Oef,dat was een lang verhaal

----------


## lisah50

1. In 2007, op een zondag een draaiduizeling gehad. Plus vreselijke hartkloppingen! Naar de EHBO post gegaan. Kon zowat niet eens op mijn benen staan. Alles draaide mee! Kreeg pillen mee, zonder onderzoek van de dienstdoende arts, en mocht daarna naar huis. Zonder verwijsbrief heb ik de KNO arts de volgende dag bezocht: allerlei testen gedaan. Het heeft wel enkele jaren geduurd, voordat ik er wat bovenop was.
2. in 2010 ging ik met hartritmestoornissen ´ s nachts naar het ziekenhuis.
Een cardiologe in opleiding heeft mij prima op mijn gemak gesteld en idem dito geholpen. Ook de nachtzuster en andere nachtverplegers hebben prima mij geholpen. Chapeau aan hen!

----------

